# On-One Summer Season Build



## MR. evil (Dec 22, 2009)

Randi is not home tonight and I am a little bored, so I decided to finally post some pictures of the new scoot. The frame is an On-One Inbred 456 Summer Season. The difference between this and the standard Inbred 456 is that the Summer Season has a 66.5d head tube angle compared to a 69d head tube angle of the standard version. It’s an unfinished raw steel frame and it looks really cool in person, lots of subtle variations in the color of the steel throughout. The frame is very slack, and I am not sure if I am going to like it once I get it on the trail. But seeing how the frame was only $250 and I had almost all of the rest of the parts lying around I am willing to take a gamble on it. If I don’t like it I will sell it and get the standard Inbred. 

When I finally get a chance to ride this thing and determine if it’s a keeper I will throw an adjustable seat post and some fatter tires on it. I am also going to wait to trim the fork steerer tube and adjust the stack height until I get a few rides under my belt come spring. Though I will only be able to cut about 1” from the steerer tube so it will still be long enough to use as a back up fork on the 5 Spot.















BTW – you can all thank me for all the snow. I was hoping to get atleast one or two ride on this bike before winter really hit. However the morning after this frame arrived we got our first real snow fall of the winter here in New England. As a show of thanks donations can be made to my paypal account 


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 22, 2009)

right now its set up as a single speed with a conversion kit I got from a buddy. I will probably end up going 1x9 in the end. If I really like this bike I may throw on a HammerSchmidt as it has the tabs for it. In that case I would forst try 2x1 and then 2x9.


----------



## marcski (Dec 22, 2009)

Ride on Mr. Evil.  

This snow is a bit tough to ride in right now...even down here.  We need a thaw and a little refreeze to ride first....so the snow firms up.  

But, the soft snow is good for skiing :beer:


----------

